# goku vs Silver surfer at his strongest



## demonsharkreplicatejutsu (Oct 4, 2007)

Lets start with Beginning dbz Goku to make it fair up it as nessecary


----------



## killfox (Oct 4, 2007)

Silver Surfer destroys goku.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 4, 2007)

This is obviously a dupe.
Oh btw, Goku wins this


----------



## demonsharkreplicatejutsu (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah goku wins thats what i was telling my friends.


----------



## killfox (Oct 4, 2007)

demonsharkreplicatejutsu said:


> Yeah goku wins thats what i was telling my friends.


What? Your friends are right, SS wins, and you put him at his strongest? He over kills goku.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Silver Surfer throws Goku into a star. Not too mention he moves several times the speed of light..casually.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 4, 2007)

demonsharkreplicatejutsu said:


> Yeah goku wins thats what i was telling my friends.



Yea goku can kill supes with his tongue lol


----------



## demonsharkreplicatejutsu (Oct 4, 2007)

Goku can turn INTO light doing IT


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Norin shoves his surfboard into Goku's asshole.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Norin shoves his surfboard into Goku's asshole.



Don't be a jerk to Goku. SS breaks his neck. But Goku is a martial artist, so he uses an armbar on SS.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Don't be a jerk to Goku. SS breaks his neck. But Goku is a martial artist, so he uses an armbar on SS.


Goku isnt black, his armbar wont work.


----------



## Orion (Oct 4, 2007)

Match starts....ss throws goku into a black hole or star.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Goku isnt black, his armbar wont work.



Goku is a black to an extent if you look at Bardock and Turtles with their Japanese tans. And Goku > Black Panther.

Goku > Black Panther > Snails > Some Gui > Silver Surfer.

Goku is a Celestial in the terms of arm bars and axe-handle blows. I win.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

I ran out of one-liner comebacks. 
Fine, Goku wins.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Goku wins against Marvel for once. Too bad your a fan of DC.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Lawl 
**


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 4, 2007)

goku uses some taek won do, type of martial art bull shit. he never shows ju jitsu, so arm bar is out of question. Baki is the true martial artists, who uses ju jitsu and every type of martial art there is.

anyways, this thread has been done before. SS wins


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 4, 2007)

Goku Sticks the Power Pole up SS ass, tells it to extend, it goes through surfers head.


----------



## Orion (Oct 4, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Goku Sticks the Power Pole up SS ass, tells it to extend, it goes through surfers head.



I have a better scenario,ss speaks,the planet explodes,and goku dies.


----------

